# 8 month old chihuahua - so hard to train!



## tkdangl (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, so I have an 8 month old chihuahua and he is impossible to train. Whenever I take him outside, he always pees and SOMETIMES poops. I walk around outside with him for like 20 minutes, he doesnt poop and I come right back inside and then he poops inside. He has a MAJOR problem with that. He poops all the time inside the house. And he knows that he is doing something wrong too because he will either go and hide, or he will even eat it (BLAH GROSS) to try to hide it from me. Me and my husband have just moved into a really nice new apartment and we are trying to keep the pooping in the house to a minimum but its becoming so impossible I dont know what to do anymore! Some advice would be great! Thank you!

-Samantha-


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

How often are you taking him out Samantha? 

Dogs need constant reassurance, and praise. I find it completely acceptable to have a happy party each time my new boy (4months) goes outside.

I do have a potty pad inside for his, urges. And just like outside I have a little cheer everytime he uses it and he's getting to the point where he just wants to hear me praise him.

I will tell you from experience that a Chihuahua is 1 dog that doesn't take well to negative reinforcement so don't talk them down for accidents because my girl was, SO spiteful and did it even more when I was mean.

Dogs will be dogs and some longtime chi owners here will tell you they aren't quite 100%, you just have to prepare for the unexpected. If he's having accidents inside because he isn't being taken out enough that's not his fault, but if he's still going inside out of spite you just have to make it "worth it" to him to go outside.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily was house trained in 2-3 weeks (8 weeks when i got her ) had pee pads down near the doors,when she got used to them i moved one away so she would search for the other one,then when she was used to that one i got rid,as soon as she went to that spot i would let her out, and that was the end of pee pads,lots of praise and a treat as soon as she went on the pad ,and then outdoors,she still looks for a treat even now after 2 years ,(doesn't get one )


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

is he crate trained? I wouldn't let him have free run of the house, after taking him out, keep him with you or if you can't put him back in his crate. I have even tied their leash to my belt to keep them by me when training. then when he starts to go race him out side and praise like craze when he goes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

When my Kizzie was a puppy I'd take her out to go potty and she'd do the same thing too, poo whens he got inside. She was little though and I'm talking 9 weeks she was still learning. (Of course) Well Everytime she went in the house I'd tell her "That's a nono, You gotta go potty outside" and then go outside with her and say This is potty! OUtside! I know some people throw their dogs outside to go potty and wait for them to come to the door when done, but really it is best esp when they are puppies to be out there with them so you actually see them go and that way when you see them you can PRAISE them like crazy! lol That's what I did! Every time she'd go potty outside I'd always have a little kibble treat on hand and just praise her to the fullest! LOL Act as if this is the most amazing thing your puppy has done and they truly understand it!!! Good luck i know it can be hard for some puppies but with a little work they will get it! Kizzie will now sit at the door and whine, if I'm nto near the door and she has to go potty she'll sit right in front of me and cry/growl a bit and its the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> When my Kizzie was a puppy I'd take her out to go potty and she'd to the same thing poo whens he got inside. She was little though and I'm talking 9 weeks she was still learning. (Of course) Well Everytime she went in the house I'd tell her "That's a nono, You gotta go potty outside" and then go outside with her and say This is potty! OUtside! I know some people throw their dogs outside and wait for them to come to the door but reallly it is best esp when they are puppies to be out there with them so you actually see them go and that way when you see them you can PRAISE them like crazy! lol That's what I did! Every time she'd go potty outside I'd always have a little kibble treat on hand and just praise her to the fullest! LOL Act as if this is the most amazing thing your puppy has done and they truly understand it!!! Good luck i know it can be hard for some puppies but with a little work they will get it! Kizzie will now sit at the door and whine, if I'm nto near the door and she has to go potty she'll sit right in front of me and cry/growl a bit and its the cutest thing ever!


Yep, you should have seen the weird looks I was getting for having a Godric Good Boy Dance. The neighbors thought I was off my rocker, but, my pup has significantly less indoor potty accidents!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Yep, you should have seen the weird looks I was getting for having a Godric Good Boy Dance. The neighbors thought I was off my rocker, but, my pup has significantly less indoor potty accidents!


LOL I know! My neighbor across the way would be out feeding her horses and I'd be OMG BABY GREAT JOB!! YAY! and I look up and she's looking over here, funny thing is we're somewhat on a hill so you can easily see me but can't see my feet so she prob thought I was even nuttier talking to myself! lol  The pups know when they've done a good job and it's always great to show it for them!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

All three of mine will go indoors or out. Perhaps it's not deserved (a LOT of people on this site seem to have *very *well trained dogs) but Chis have a reputation for not being easy to house break. I can only speak for myself when I say, mine deserve that reputation. But I knew that going in so I can obviously live with it. The other poster who said Chis don't respond well to negativity never spoke truer words! That approach will get you NO WHERE fast.
Good luck to you!


----------



## tkdangl (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah he is crate trained, which he hates that too.  He was howling so loud this morning so it woke me up cause he wouldn't stop  

I have started with the treat and special dance thing haha. It seems to be doing okay. One day down with no accidents. Now I just need to get him to stop going pee and poop in his crate! I'm tired of washing it every day!


----------

